# Gratitud Cafe



## Gratitude Steve (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm just trying to promote my band, Gratitude Cafe. We only have one recorded song right now but more will come in the very near future. We do however have a few videos of us playing songs, if you would like to check them out take a look at:

www.myspace.com/gratitudecafeband

www.youtube.com/gratitudecafe

and search "Gratitude Cafe" in your facebook searchbar to become a fan of us there.

Don't be afraid to add us on myspace and please subscribe to us on youtube, thanks a lot!


----------

